# Gun rights victory in Colorado



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Congrats Colorado. Both lost the recall. 

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/3903209


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

:bananahuge:


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice to see all that money from Bloombum didn't work.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Now only if they make even having a gun in your possession during a crime an automatic DEATH PENALTY OFFENSE would feel better about it...pull a gun to commit ANY crime or even be found with a gun during the arrest, AUTOMATICALLY be sentenced to DEATH upon conviction...DEATH is the ONLY 100% proven "CURE" for crime...


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Toxic said:


> Congrats Colorado. Both lost the recall.
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/3903209
> 
> ...


This was Great ! Now time to do it more when our elected Officals turn their Backs on US !

Hope these two find jobs at ?? And Stay Out of Public Service !

Watch NRA Cam& Company for more 2nd Amend rights Info ! Sportsman Channel !


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I heard this being discussed on the radio the other day. As I recall it was 2 politicians on the ballet for a recall. 1 was up for reelection in a year, and the other was to be done in a year due to term limit....gist of the discussion was the recall was a waste of taxpayer $ and other than making political noise was a waste of time circumventing the democratic-representative governing process because they made an unpopular decision. (we elect people then keep them or boot them in 2 to 4 years.. have done so foe a long time)

Regardless of the motivating cause, Do political games like this really help? Please don't make this political session, just a question for discussion 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

boss302 said:


> Regardless of the motivating cause, Do political games like this really help? Please don't make this political session, just a question for discussion
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Please keep the thread on topic, 

Thank You!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

boss302 said:


> Do political games like this really help? Please don't make this political session, just a question for discussion
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Apparently you are not one of these politicians constituents, because they didn't seem to think it was a "game" that their elected official was voting the way they wanted and not representative of the people who employed them. If you were doing the opposite of your employers instruction would you not be fired? Would your employer wait until next years evaluation to fire you? Hardly! It's pretty obvious these politicians thought they could do as they wanted. Well, the majority has spoken. That's the way it works. Your paid to represent your District, not yourself.
Plus, the Bloomberg east coast money will help the Colorado economy. While sending a message to these elitists and politicians.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It gave me a warm and fuzzy feeling.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

boss302 said:


> Regardless of the motivating cause, Do political games like this really help? Please don't make this political session, just a question for discussion


You ask a political question, and then instruct us to not make this a political discussion? Surely you see the irony here?
Regardless if the outcome was to your liking or not (I'm not saying it was or wasn't), the fact is the rules and procedures are in place for a reason.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Now only if they make even having a gun in your possession during a crime an automatic DEATH PENALTY OFFENSE would feel better about it...pull a gun to commit ANY crime or even be found with a gun during the arrest, AUTOMATICALLY be sentenced to DEATH upon conviction...DEATH is the ONLY 100% proven "CURE" for crime...


A death sentence has never, ever, been PROVEN to be a deterrent, let alone a cure for crime. The only way for a crime to be deterred is for the punishment to be swift, proportional to the crime, and the likelihood of being caught more likely than getting away with it.

Also, capital cases (death penalty cases) are cost prohibitive for the few things it applies to now, so most cases would get plead out and no one would get the death penalty anyway.......

But I digress......

Mr. A


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

this is great! more victories like this should quell this anti gun movement that has been in motion since new town.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

How about California? Whos gonna start that thread?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> How about California? Whos gonna start that thread?


What happened? I wasn't sitting around watching tv all day. 

Btw- Does California even really count? They should sue Texas for using their slogan- "It's like a whole other country."


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Muskarp said:


> What happened? I wasn't sitting around watching tv all day.
> 
> Btw- Does California even really count? They should sue Texas for using their slogan- "It's like a whole other country."


I thought their slogan was "Welcome to the Socialist Republic of California!"


...And good for the folks out there in Colorado! When the states Sheriff association released their statement earlier this year, I sent them a letter and bought a hat to support their effort.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

One upped my Cali suggestion with the Kentucky thread! No seriously though.. They are trying to push some bad stuff through.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> One upped my Cali suggestion with the Kentucky thread! No seriously though.. They are trying to push some bad stuff through.


Might want to actually read the whole thread. OP fell for the bait as did a few others.

Hard as it is to believe, not everything written on the internet is true.

Sent from my EVO 3D via Ohub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

KaGee said:


> Might want to actually read the whole thread. OP fell for the bait as did a few others.
> 
> Hard as it is to believe, not everything written on the internet is true.
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D via Ohub Campfire


I did read the Kentucky article and it was clear to me from the first two paragraphs and graphic that it was bogus. Laughable actually. My comment about "pushing stuff through" was in regards to California since someone asked what is going on. Hence the "seriously though"...........


----------

